# New From VT



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome fellow Vt'er hope we can get you to come to some of our 3D shoot this summer


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* zmoney. Have fun here.


----------



## jwellsvt (Dec 14, 2006)

Welcome from another fellow Vermonter. AT is a very active site offering lots of great advise.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## zmoney (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks for the warm welcome guys!


----------



## zmoney (Jan 8, 2009)

Can any of you fellow VTers recommend a good place to go to get my bow outfitted? I'm in the burlington area and will probably go to Ditillio's as they are the only Mathews reseller in the area that I am aware of. 


I'll be mostly doing stalking / stand hunting and I'm looking at getting a Whisker Biscuit Quick Shot for the rest and I like the G5 Opitx LE sight from the reviews on AT. I haven't looked at stablizer's yet so any insight would be helpful.


----------



## jwellsvt (Dec 14, 2006)

Dattilio's is fine, but I would also consider Pelkey's up in St. Albans. Great people to deal with, large selection and they are very knowledgeable. They will definitely work on your Mathews.

Good luck.


----------



## zmoney (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info jwells. I was told they didn't like Mathews too much up at Pelkey's.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## razortec 0001 (Aug 15, 2004)

:wave3: R&L Archery is a great shop...they should be able to set you right up!




zmoney said:


> Can any of you fellow VTers recommend a good place to go to get my bow outfitted? I'm in the burlington area and will probably go to Ditillio's as they are the only Mathews reseller in the area that I am aware of.
> 
> 
> I'll be mostly doing stalking / stand hunting and I'm looking at getting a Whisker Biscuit Quick Shot for the rest and I like the G5 Opitx LE sight from the reviews on AT. I haven't looked at stablizer's yet so any insight would be helpful.


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

from New Orleans!


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Welcome from Mass


----------



## Rolando (Jan 4, 2009)

Welcome from NY


----------

